# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  OB NSW - second permit in 5 years?

## rayner

Hi guys, 
Has anyone received a second a permit in NSW within the 5year period?
I am looking to apply for 'special circumstance' for one and my reasons for requesting one are genuine however I am very wary of the assessment process. I have spoken to various FT consultants over the phone and nobody can give me any info on how strict, lenient or what criteria they use to assess.  
thanks

----------


## intertd6

Get your wife or partner to get the permit.
regards inter

----------


## joynz

Nsw OB guidelines (in the online screening test) indicates that not only does the 5 year rule apply to the actual OB but also to some one connected to the property : 
'You, or someone connected with the property (e.g. a joint owner), have already received an owner-builder permit within the last 5 years for work at a different address*' 
Since you have special circumstances , why not just take a punt and apply on those grounds.

----------


## rayner

thanks guys,
yeah the law changed without notice a couple of weeks back. wife cant do it. Our only option is to fill in the special circumstance form and take a chance but quiet frankly I dont trust them and dont think we will get a fair go in the assessment process, wondering if anyone has been trough it?

----------


## rayner

..in addition its a 4 week wait until a decision and you need to actually formally apply for the permit (ie have done the buidler course and white card - ie cost and time). if it doesnt go our way the repercussions are big as we had planned for this on the back of what the law was 2 weeks ago and now we have no idea how they will consider our case because there is no way of knowing until you try or alternatively go with a builder where the cost rises dramatically making our long planned project unfeasible.

----------


## ringtail

I got an extension on mine many moons ago before I was a chippy. Easy as. I just put in a sob story that our plans had changed and we now wanted to start a family etc.... And needed extra bedrooms and .....etc... No problem at all. They just want your dollars anyway. The real reason behind the law is to stop serial renovators flipping properties. If you need another permit for the same dwelling you should have no dramas at all.

----------


## OBBob

^ this... If you're not trying to profit from building multiple properties without the appropriate builder's license you should be fine.

----------


## Gaza

Wonder if they will police it like the number of cars you can buy and re sell per year without a dealer lic, obviously over a longer time period.   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## intertd6

The way the building industry is going you will be able to get your full builders licence online in 4hrs, and have the building expertise of a 3rd world country builder where they say "cement in concrete! Who needs that!"
regards inter

----------


## OBBob

^ hmm ... not just the building industry subject to that concerning trend. The online training industry* appears to be under a bit of scrutiny over previous weeks (here anyway) ... seems they've been subsidised for a lot of people but not managed to qualify many.    
*excuse the broad generalisation

----------


## joynz

> ^ this... If you're not trying to profit from building multiple properties without the appropriate builder's license you should be fine.

  NSW Fair Trading website indicates that getting another license for work at the same property is fine.  But *not* for a new property within the 5 years (that's where the special circumstances might apply). 
 The penalty for providing misleading information is up to $22,000 or two years in prison and the cancellation of the OB license.

----------


## rayner

thanks guys. Helpful information for sure!

----------

